# Apostrophitis



## Kniffo (18 April 2007)

Hallo Freunde,

beim Stöbern im Forum liest man ständig von FC's, FB's und UDT's. Zudem herrscht große Rivalität, ob es nicht doch DB`s statt DB's geschrieben wird.
Richtig ist aber einfach DBs. Es heißt auch nicht Auto's sondern simpel Autos.
Man möchte meinen, der Deutsche hat das Apostroph als liebstes Kind gefunden. Dabei wird es doch so selten benutzt. Gerade mal bei Dingen wie "Geht's gut" oder "Hans' Bruder".

Ansonsten heißt es, Finger weg vom Apostroph!!! Und mehr Spaß mit der Mehrzahl! 

Grüße


----------



## zotos (18 April 2007)

Warum taucht eigentlich in jedem Forum irgendwann mal einer auf und regt sich so über den "Deppenapostroph" auf?
Dann kommt noch einer uns schreibt das Standard mit "d" am Ende geschrieben wird obwohl mehr als die Hälfte aller Internet Nutzer es mit "t" am Ende schreiben.
...
und so weiter 
...
 und so weiter 
...
 und so weiter 
...

Oder wem war diese Information neu?


----------



## Ralle (18 April 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Warum taucht eigentlich in jedem Forum irgendwann mal einer auf und regt sich so über den "Deppenapostroph" auf?
> Dann kommt noch einer uns schreibt das Standard mit "d" am Ende geschrieben wird obwohl mehr als die Hälfte aller Internet Nutzer es mit "t" am Ende schreiben.
> ...
> und so weiter
> ...



Weil er Recht hat !

PS. Wo ist schon wieder mein Lieblingssmiley hin?????????????

PS: Wie den nun?  

Die DB   (Hört sich Sch... an)
                         Die DBs   (Sieht Sch... aus)
                         Die DB's  (sieht irgendwie besser aus, oder?)


----------



## zotos (18 April 2007)

Ralle schrieb:


> Weil er Recht hat !
> 
> PS. Wo ist schon wieder mein Lieblingssmiley hin?????????????



Klar hat er recht aber immer wieder Sachen zu sagen die eh jeder weiß... das wird doch auf Dauer langweilig. Darum habe ich ja auch aufgehört immer wieder darauf hinzuweisen das CoDeSys besser ist als Step7 --> Das weiß ja auch jeder ;o)

@Ralle: dann sag ihm doch mal DANKE
Kennst Du den Danke-Button eigentlich schon?

PS: mein lieblings Smiley ist noch da ;o)


----------



## Kniffo (18 April 2007)

Neu ist das sicher nicht, ist ja auch nicht nur in diesem Forum so. Hier ist es nur sehr auffällig.
Mal von Tippfehlern abgesehen (das kommt nunmal vor), weiß man auch oft nicht ob man lachen oder heulen soll, wenn man einige Programmkommentare liest (nicht auf dich bezogen Ralle!  ).

Ist der Ingenieur zu intelligent für ordentliches Deutsch? Oder ist es einfach nur zu unwichtig …


----------



## plc_tippser (18 April 2007)

Kniffo schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde,
> 
> beim Stöbern im Forum liest man ständig von FC's, FB's und UDT's. Zudem herrscht große Rivalität, ob es nicht doch DB`s statt DB's geschrieben wird.
> Richtig ist aber einfach DBs. Es heißt auch nicht Auto's sondern simpel Autos.
> ...


 
Das ist mir alles scheiß egals. Solange nicht hier konsequent beschi.... geschrieben wird, wie es so manch selten einer tut.

Die Rivalität möchte ich mal sehen, ist mir noch nie aufgefallen. Kannst dich ja mal als KOP-ler outen, dann lernste Rivalität kennen.

  pt


----------



## Ralle (18 April 2007)

Nun, das ist hier kein Ingenieur-Forum, studiert haben sicher die Wenigsten, das hat aber auch nichts zu sagen, jedenfalls programmtechnisch .
Ich, für meinen Teil, schreib recht schnell und hab deswegen recht viele Schreibfehler drin, deshalb steht bei mir oft nochmal ein Edit, weil ich die dann ausbessere . Aber solange man es noch halbwegs lesen kann...
Na gut, ein gutes Deutsch hat was für sich, das seh ich auch so.


----------



## Antonio (18 April 2007)

Eigentlich ist ja alles falsch, denn die Mehrzahl von Datenbaustein lautet gewiss nicht Datenbausteins oder...
oder ist doch alles richtig weil wir mal wieder alles aus dem Englischen übernommen haben, also Mehrzahl von database?


----------



## Ralle (18 April 2007)

@Antonio
Die DBe oder die DB-e etwa?, das tut noch mehr weh, oder?


----------



## zotos (18 April 2007)

plc_tippser schrieb:


> Das ist mir alles scheiß egals. Solange nicht hier konsequent beschi.... geschrieben wird, wie es so manch selten einer tut.
> 
> Die Rivalität möchte ich mal sehen, ist mir noch nie aufgefallen. Kannst dich ja mal als KOP-ler outen, dann lernste Rivalität kennen.
> 
> pt




Der Kollege Kniffo hätte mal das Zeugs vom maxi lesen sollen ;o)


----------



## plc_tippser (18 April 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Der Kollege Kniffo hätte mal das Zeugs vom maxi lesen sollen ;o)


 

Das hatte ich mir gerade echt gekniffen, wollte hier nicht das Böse sein.


----------



## plc_tippser (18 April 2007)

@kniffo: 





> Das ist natürlich very ungünstig.
> Also ist die Möglichkeit in Step 7 ei...


 
ist das von dir? Ist das very deutsch?


----------



## Antonio (18 April 2007)

Ralle schrieb:


> @Antonio
> Die DBe oder die DB-e etwa?, das tut noch mehr weh, oder?


Wenn man sich schon über son Scheiss(absichtlich ohne Apostroph) aufregt, dann sollte man auch klugscheissen


----------



## Ralle (18 April 2007)

Antonio schrieb:


> Wenn man sich schon über son Scheiss(absichtlich ohne Apostroph) aufregt, dann sollte man auch klugscheissen



Versteh ich nicht?
Hättest du "Klug scheißen" geschrieben, ok, aber so????

PS: Ich liebe die alte Rechtschreibung!


----------



## Kniffo (18 April 2007)

plc_tippser schrieb:


> @kniffo:
> 
> ist das von dir? Ist das very deutsch?



Hehe, dass ich hier (unbeabsichtigt) klugscheiße ist mir schon klar. Aber ich hab ja auch nix gegen die Verquerkelung von Deutsch. Nur was gegen Apostrophe.  Very klar oder?


----------



## Antonio (18 April 2007)

Ralle schrieb:


> Versteh ich nicht?
> Hättest du "Klug scheißen" geschrieben, ok, aber so????
> 
> PS: Ich liebe die alte Rechtschreibung!


OK, ich bin noch Jung und ausserdem Ausländer....
mir sind dann jegliche fehler verziehen:icon_redface:


----------



## plc_tippser (18 April 2007)

Antonio schrieb:


> OK, ich bin noch Jung und ausserdem Ausländer....
> mir sind dann jegliche fehler verziehen:icon_redface:


 

Aber nur, weil du jetzt im Sauerland wohnst.


----------



## Antonio (18 April 2007)

Ein Danke für die Gnade......


----------



## plc_tippser (18 April 2007)

Kniffo schrieb:


> Hehe, dass ich hier (unbeabsichtigt) klugscheiße ist mir schon klar. Aber ich hab ja auch nix gegen die Verquerkelung von Deutsch. Nur was gegen Apostrophe.  Very klar oder?


 

Jaja, wie geschrieben, mir ist es egal wieviele Apostrop´s hier verwendet werden, soLaNge an den Test nOch lese jann

Sonst gibt´s wohl a watschen für die Kidi´s, oder so.


----------



## Kniffo (18 April 2007)

plc_tippser schrieb:


> Jaja, wie geschrieben, mir ist es egal wieviele Apostrop´s hier verwendet werden, soLaNge an den Test nOch lese jann
> 
> Sonst gibt´s wohl a watschen für die Kidi´s, oder so.



Na das geht mir ja nun nicht anders und so war's ja auch nicht gemeint. Gibt weitaus schlimmere Dinge. Wollt hier ja auch niemandem an den Schlips pinkeln.
Ist nur seltsam, wie sich manche Sachen so durchsetzen. Zudem es ja viel einfacher ist, es richtig zu schreiben, anstatt dieses olle Umschalt+' zu setzen.


----------



## plc_tippser (18 April 2007)

Kniffo schrieb:


> Na das geht mir ja nun nicht anders und so war's ja auch nicht gemeint. Gibt weitaus schlimmere Dinge. Wollt hier ja auch niemandem an den Schlips pinkeln.
> Ist nur seltsam, wie sich manche Sachen so durchsetzen. Zudem es ja viel einfacher ist, es richtig zu schreiben, anstatt dieses olle Umschalt+' zu setzen.


 

Das bist du sicherlich auch niemandem, würdeste dich auch gar nicht trauen, sonst schicken wir dir nähmlich den UG :sb11:


----------

